# Cerakote 9/20/2011



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos of the two most recent Cerakote refinishes that I have completed. The NAA Black widow is available for sale at the store.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

that is awesome looking. are you able to do anything w/ a PF-9? you got me thinking now.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I can do your PF9. Just need to pick some colors. Go to this link, and look at the gallery. http://www.nicindustries.com/handgun_gallery.php . I am running a special right now. $75.00, + tax, for hand gun refinish.


----------

